# Steel Frame



## l4dva (31 Aug 2009)

Hi guys, 

I had been given this old steel frame, I did intended to restore it, and turn it into a single speed bike. But its just been sitting in my garage the whole time, as much as I would love to restore it I don't actually have a clue were to start or what to do with it. 

I'm sure with a bit of work this would make a really nice bike for someone.

It has a 55cm seat tube, and the top tube is 56 cm

If any one want's it let me know..

Thanks


----------



## l4dva (31 Aug 2009)

I don't know what type of tubing it is, hopefully someone might be able to work it out from the pictures


----------



## l4dva (31 Aug 2009)

its got an interesting bolt on the side of the fork any one know what that's for?


----------



## MajorMantra (31 Aug 2009)

That's for a light isn't it?

Matthew


----------



## l4dva (31 Aug 2009)

Your probably right, I cant see any other use for it


----------



## Wicksie (2 Sep 2009)

Hey there,
This would make me exceptionally happy if I had this! Do you still have it?


----------



## l4dva (4 Sep 2009)

Bump!

This is still available...


----------



## 4F (4 Sep 2009)

Hi mate I would be interested in that but probably not up your way for another 6 - 8 weeks or so if thats alright with you. If not no problem.


----------



## Paul Narramore (5 Sep 2009)

l4dva said:


> its got an interesting bolt on the side of the fork any one know what that's for?



That is definitely the lug the light bracket bolts onto.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Sep 2009)

I would love to tacke a project like that and get it rolling. Can my name be in the hat?


----------



## l4dva (6 Sep 2009)

A few people have shown interest in this now, but I unfortunatly wont be able to post the frame out to anyone. I just don't have the time at the moment to arrange for it to be posted out to anyone.

4F has said that he will be coming to bham in a few weeks so at the moment I am holding it for him. If he changes his mind it will go to whoever can get down to birmingham to collect it.


----------

